# Rain, rain go away!



## Sirius (Apr 25, 2011)

Its been raining on and off here for the past six days, but for the past two days the rain has been unrelenting. Many, many roads are flooded and closed. This is the stream that runs behind our townhouse. Normally, this is a small pond full of frogs, that turns into a little stream barely capable of making a trickling sound when it runs full tilt. Now the field across the road is flooded, and water runs over the road, merging into this roaring mess. The sound of rushing water is relaxing, but the threat of flooding our townhouse kind of negates the relaxation factor.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 25, 2011)

They say: No man is an island! But on April 1st 1998 I was in my house. The level of the Saint-Lawrence river was so high that boats were moving over the bridge in front of my house. So I know how it feels. Good luck.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 25, 2011)

Just got news that my father-in-law's fishing dock was washed away by flood waters at the lake 20 minutes away. The water is the highest it's ever been. And Grandpa's house at the same lake is almost ready to flood, and his house sits up on a high bank! This is crazy!






The dock you see on the right hand side of the photo is floating free in the lake, only secured to a tree with a small chain. The water is almost at eye level. When the water is not at flood levels, you used to have to take a staircase down ten steps to get to it. The steps are completely underwater at this point.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG!!! Just when we start feeling sorry for ourselves, there's always someone worse off.
Thoughts, prayers & whatever else it takes, is with you!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 25, 2011)

Look at all that! We have been getting the rain on and off for a whole week, and the rest of the week is supposed to be rainy too.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2011)

luckily we haven't had the brunt of these storms, but some is supposed to head through tonight and tomorrow. I think the worst of it was already west of here. we haven't had a whole lot of sun but at least the rain hasn't been unmanageable


----------



## Heather (Apr 25, 2011)

Oddly (or not that much really since it's just west of you,) my husband's family was posting photos on Facebook of their "pasture" in Neosho,MO at the same time you were posting, John. Looks more like your "pond" than a pasture right now. Stay safe, and dry. I'll take flooding over tornados any day!


----------



## koshki (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, so never mind about my weather complaints!

Phrag, where are you located?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2011)

Crazy weather all over the world this year!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2011)

Come here to Texas! We've been dry since mid Feb


----------



## Marc (Apr 26, 2011)

That looks quite bad, I hope that it doesn't cause to much damage.

Here in the Netherlands we have a whole different problem, it's springtime here and the last time it rained here is so long ago that I can't remember. I'm watering the garden each and every evening just to keep the plants happy. 

Normally this wouldn't be required this time of the year.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 26, 2011)

koshki said:


> Ok, so never mind about my weather complaints!
> 
> Phrag, where are you located?




We live in the suburbs just south of Springfield, MO.

Things are better right around us, but they are worse for my in-laws. Word came today that my wife's grandfather is under a mandatory evacuation. They are releasing the flood gates at the lake where he lives, and they do not expect his house to escape the rising waters. This photo was taken at his house last night...






The water level is already up 8 to 10 feet in that photo. The water is expected to rise another 8 feet or more tonight! Everything you see in that photo may be underwater by this time tomorrow. 

My wife and I love fishing off the dock with him, so I hope the water recedes soon and we can get his dock put back together.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 26, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> The water level is already up 8 to 10 feet in that photo. The water is expected to rise another 8 feet or more tonight!



Time hit the high ground for sure! Waterfront is great until a flood comes or a hurricane, then it gets scary. 

I hope the damage isn't too bad and everyone stays safe. Water is crazy powerful stuff.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 26, 2011)

This bridge is four miles from our house. 

April 24th





April 25th





The bridge was closed yesterday. Today, it is partially submerged. Locals are saying they have never seen the river that high. This is the Finley river, and it eventually gets dumped into the lake where my in-laws and grandpa live. So it sounds like their troubles are just beginning. As of nightfall, water was starting to pool under his porch. More pics in the morning. His neighbor has a really beautiful little lakeside greenhouse full of plants. I hope they were able to secure everything.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2011)

We are supposed to get up to 3 inches tomorrow, and our river is already in flood.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 27, 2011)

That's the scary part isn't it Dot, when you already have too much water and they say that more is coming?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> That's the scary part isn't it Dot, when you already have too much water and they say that more is coming?



Yes -- I've been sympathizing with you.


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2011)

Crap, did you see the monster thant went through Birmingham/Tuscaloose, AL today? Yikes!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 27, 2011)

They said on the news tonight that that storm spawned over 100 tornadoes. Geez.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 27, 2011)

I heard from my supervisor that he was taking his daughter yesterday evening to communion practice, and drove straight into a little storm that had a small tornado touch down just north of rome, ny; his truck bed was filling up with hail, so he parked underneath the awning of a gas station. as I was driving home after work (stayed late spraying), I was driving directly towards that storm and the front edge was raining so hard that the clouds/area of dark where you couldn't see) went right down to the ground. in the back you could see rain/light between,... he said it was very windy, but five miles to the east where I was, there was barely a breeze (and only very light rain). I heard a co-worker talking about rain and flooding northeast of where we work, as the last of the few storms have just gone north of where we are, and directly at them. things aren't so bad right here, now though the mohawk river is at standard flood stage just cresting but it does that fairly often


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, that's A LOT of rain! Please stay safe!


----------



## Marc (Apr 28, 2011)

That sounds really bad, stay safe and I hope there isn't a lot of serious damage.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope it doesn't get to be like the Queensland floods.. May everything go well..


----------

